# Pain in the public spotlight.



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

Guys.....Here is a serious subject. With the election going out of control. We need remember there are family members left behind in the battlefield and in pain. Just try to imagine your daughter, or wife , or sister when reading this. No political crap please. Let’s remember that we strive to be better men, husbands and protectors of what is right and just. 









ASHLEY BIDEN: 'My Marriage Is Over', Diary Details Multiple Affairs Prior To Joe's 2020 Campaign - Whistleblower


"My marriage is over & it breaks my heart in two"




nationalfile.com






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Divinely Favored (Apr 1, 2014)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> Guys.....Here is a serious subject. With the election going out of control. We need remember there are family members left behind in the battlefield and in pain. Just try to imagine your daughter, or wife , or sister when reading this. No political crap please. Let’s remember that we strive to be better men, husbands and protectors of what is right and just.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or husband or son


----------



## Blondilocks (Jul 4, 2013)

What does the election have to do with her cheating on her husband and her husband cheating on her?


----------



## BarbedFenceRider (Mar 30, 2018)

They are in this mess and they are self destructing. It’s sad. I’m a little empathetic to this and this alone. I guess you have to imagine yourself in their shoes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TomNebraska (Jun 14, 2016)

BarbedFenceRider said:


> They are in this mess and they are self destructing. It’s sad. I’m a little empathetic to this and this alone. I guess you have to imagine yourself in their shoes.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a hard time taking this sort of thing at face value... a lot of political couples (and even non-political couples) have "understandings" about fidelity. 

Whether anyone here was wronged or not, or are now trying to make a buck off it, or just being played by the opposing political party to score morality points, it's hard to say; only those involved on a personal level know for sure.

In the last election though, I don't think either side could have played the "I'm the better husband, here" card with a straight face. Trump's infidelities and general sleaziness were open and well documented going back to his divorce with Ivana in the early 90's, and the images of Biden sniffing womens' hair and otherwise being handsy were gross too, and likely not isolated incidents!


----------

